# Alum pot tourny's



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Just an fyi that the Sunday morning pot tourny's are still going. Entry fee is $25 per 2 man team which includes big bass. Last week it took 9# and the week before it took 15#. The fishing will just get better as the weather gets worse! Dont miss your chance to catch some big ones! Blast off is around 8am and they stop at 2:30. See everyone there.


----------



## Pancho (May 3, 2005)

Were are they launching from?


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

They launch out of the New Galena ramp. Also , I am in need of a partner for in this week. If you are one of my buddies and are interested , please give me a call between 6:30 and 7:15am and we will go from there. Dress warms everyone!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Phil, any results?


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Yea Phil.. Where are the results???


----------



## shakeyheadkid (Jan 19, 2008)

get ahold of the one called....alumking


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Iam not the one that runs these events. I was just letting everyone know about them. My partner backed out on me at 11:30 the night before and I could not get anyone to fish with by morning so I did not go. As soon as I hear what won ect , i will gladly post them.


----------



## BrianC (May 3, 2004)

3 bass, 8 pounds. Only a couple boats showed.

Weather is looking decent for this Sunday.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Got a call tonight from a buddie who helps organize these events. He said that the start time is now moved to 9am so that the ramps do not freeze up ect. Fish should be hitting. I got my helmet ready and look for the big rooster going down the lake!


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe that the sun played a big factor in the fishing today. It only took 3 fish that went 3.2# total to win today. Big bass was 1.4# . I only had one largemouth hooked up and lost it on a crank. The musky are sure going strong. Last time i was out I caught 9 and today I landed 4 of them.One of them was a really nice one. It straitend the front split ring on my crank but I got it in. Was between 44-47". I beleive that we are going to try it again next week and be done after that.


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

you guys aint right! It was darn cold! Guess I should have been fishing for bass or musky instead of crappies and eyes.


----------



## Clayton (Oct 7, 2008)

Hah, maybe I'll head out and muskie fish! 

Where were they hitting? I hate going out to drive around in circles and end up skunked anyway.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been catching them right up on the banks. I have caught them in the cove at the New Galena ramp every time I have been there the last month. Just throw a Bandit 200 series a Rapala DT6 or similar bait and they will slam it!


----------



## CLappert (Dec 2, 2004)

ARE you planning on fishing this Sun. 9-2pm 11/30/08


----------

